# Slovene: stand up



## 123xyz

Zdravo vsem,

Ali mi lahko kdo pove, kako se reče po slovensko "to stand up", s pomenom "ne priti na določeno mesto kljub dogovora"? V ruščino se uporablja "динамить/продинамить", če to pomaga. 

Primer:

1. Marija mi je rekla, da se bova srečala zvečer ob devetih pred pekarno, in jaz sem prišel, ona pa me je "stood up" in odšla na večerjo s staršimi. 

Mimogrede vem za besedno zvezo "pustiti na cedilu", ampak je njen pomen različen, namreč "ostaviti nekoga v težkem položaju namesto pomagati", ne pa "prekršiti dogovor".

Vnaprej se zahvaljujem


----------



## Panceltic

"ne priti na določeno mesto kljub dogovor*u*"

"Ona pa me je pustila na cedilu in odšla na večerjo s *starši*" zveni čisto v redu. Iz konteksta se razume, da ni govora o tem, da ne bi pomagala komu v težkem položaju. V pogovornem jeziku velikokrat uporabimo besedo "skenslati" (iz angleške _cancel_).


----------



## Irbis

V tem primeru bi morda rekel tudi kar "ona pa se je premislila".


----------



## Panceltic

Mislim, da je pravilno "ona pa *si* je premislila".


----------



## Irbis

Oboje je pravilno glede na Slovenski pravopis 2001:
"premísliti se -im se in premísliti si -im si (í ȋ) glede koga/česa ~ ~ ~ nakupa novega avtomobila; Kaže, da se je premislil"
http://www.termania.net/slovarji/slovenski-pravopis-2001/2605368/premisliti?query=premisliti

Sem šel že sam preverit v Pravopis za vsak primer, ker nisem bil prepričan, kako je prav.


----------



## 123xyz

> Iz konteksta se razume, da ni govora o tem, da ne bi pomagala komu v težkem položaju.



Zanimivo; tudi v makedonščini uporabljamo izraz s cedilom, namreč "остави на цедило", ampak ne bi ustrezal temu sobesedilu. V slovenščini očitno ima širši pomen. V vsakem primeru se mi zdi, da je "skenslati" bližje tistemu, kar sem iskal - škoda, da je nestandardna, angleška beseda. 



> V tem primeru bi morda rekel tudi kar "ona pa se je premislila".



No, če tako rečemo, bomo sporočili potrebno zamisel, ampak je glagol "premisliti se" bore povezan s angleškim glagolom "stand up", tako da ne mi pomaga zelo - nisem iskal načina ubesediti svojo zgodbo, temveč le najti ustreznik glagola "stand up", ki mi bo koristen v vseh sobesedilih, "premisliti se" pa ni ustreznik - pomeni "to change one's mind".


----------



## Panceltic

Če prav razumem, "stand up" pomeni tudi, da osebe ne obvestiš, da ne boš prišel. "Premisliti si" ne pomeni nujno tega. Marija si lahko enostavno premisli, me pokliče in ne pride.


----------



## 123xyz

> Če prav razumem, "stand up" pomeni tudi, da osebe ne obvestiš, da ne boš prišel. "Premisliti si" ne pomeni nujno tega. Marija si lahko enostavno premisli, me pokliče in ne pride.



Ja, prav tako; "stand up" nakazuje, da je ona bila brezobzirna in da me je postavila v neprijazen položaj, na pr. prišel sem zaman in zdaj se moram vračati domov spet; morda sem vnaprej sploh odjavil načrte z drugimi prijatelji zaradi nje.


----------

